# The allure of locked threads



## Cheiromancer (Aug 24, 2005)

I find that I will sometimes ignore a thread just because of its title; it just doesn't seem to be a subject that I am interested in it.  It could be a hot topic with pages of replies, and I still won't click the link.

But as soon as it gets locked, I want to see why it got locked.  I know that anything really juicy will have been deleted by a mod, but I'll click it anyway.  Sometimes I'll just read the last few pages, sometimes I'll read the whole thing.

Anyone else find themselves doing the same thing?  Or maybe I should phrase it differently- does anyone else *not* do the same thing? 

The one exception is if the locked thread has been stickied.  Making a thread sticky is the surest way, short of deleting it entirely, to ensure no one reads it.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 24, 2005)

Let me stick this so that everyone can see it.


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

I refuse to read this thread until it's locked.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

i have a compulsion to reply to everything.....


----------



## reveal (Aug 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i have a compulsion to reply to everything.....




We figured that out a long time ago.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 24, 2005)

and I do like to read locked threasds, too.one daqy I will figure a way to reply to them


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 24, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and I do like to read locked threasds, too.one daqy I will figure a way to reply to them




I think the key is to open up 1 reply window for each EN World thread, then wait....

Eventually, one will get locked.  Then post!
You should also be on a machine that can handle 1,000,000 open windows....



Alternatively, just do a search for the word "suck".  Chances are that any thread with that word has already begun to go downhill...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 25, 2005)

doing a search brough me here, so this thread is about to go......


----------



## Quasqueton (Aug 25, 2005)

Just let me know which one you want to get locked. I'll post something with the word "edition" in the text. It will have to be locked within 24 hours.

Quasqueton


----------



## the Jester (Aug 25, 2005)

I cannot resist checking out locked threads either, I confess.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 25, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> I cannot resist checking out locked threads either, I confess.





My name is Mark Clover and I was a Closed Threads reader.


Some folks use a twelve-step program to overcome alcoholism.  Others break the addiction of line dancing with a two-step program.  I have split that difference and come up with a seven-step program to curb the allure of the Closed Threads.


Step 1. Admit that Closed Threads have an irresistible power over those genetically disposed.

Step 2. Start a new thread as a journal so that others become aware of your plight and can chastise you often as a reminder of your weakness.

Step 3. Take a nap.  (This isn't meant to be work.)

Step 4. Let someone know that being honest is part of your recovery process, then proceed to use that as an excuse to bring up uncomfortable subjects.

Step 5. Adjust your sig to something that links others to all known Closed Threads you have ever read so that they might become addicted and can then share your pain.

Step 6. Grab a snack.  (Still ain't work, friend.)

Step 7. Never speak of it again, allow others to whisper behind your back about your recovery, and secretly continue to read all of the Closed Threads you desire.  Remember, the Closed Threads aren't the problem.  People knowing that you read them is the problem.


There, in a nutshell, is your salvation...


----------



## Arnwyn (Aug 26, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Anyone else find themselves doing the same thing?  Or maybe I should phrase it differently- does anyone else *not* do the same thing?



I love reading locked threads... I'll read the whole thing, from start to finish.

I'm sick.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 27, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> I love reading locked threads... I'll read the whole thing, from start to finish.
> 
> I'm sick.





You might change your tune once you've been capitalized...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Aug 28, 2005)

Trainwrecks are exciting; trainwrecks in slow motion especially so.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 28, 2005)

arnwyn said:
			
		

> I love reading locked threads... I'll read the whole thing, from start to finish.
> 
> I'm sick.



I do the same thing unless it's really really long.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll usually read the last post to see why. Maybe skim the thread if it's not too long...


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 18, 2006)

Somehow I half expected this thread to be locked, but alas! despite being nearly 10 months since the last post, this has not happened.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 18, 2006)

People like looking at even vaguely naughty things. So. Locked threads are an exhaustable font of amusement.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 18, 2006)

Simple. Admins can reply to any post regardless of status as long as it isn't deleted.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 18, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Somehow I half expected this thread to be locked, but alas! despite being nearly 10 months since the last post, this has not happened.




I did worse--I stickied it.  And since we all know that noone ever reads a stickied thread of any type, it was even worse than consigning it to locked thread status.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 18, 2006)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> I did worse--I stickied it.  And since we all know that noone ever reads a stickied thread of any type, it was even worse than consigning it to locked thread status.




Evil, evil moddie! Bad! No cookie for you. Not even a sandie!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 18, 2006)

I've toyed with the idea of compiling a list of links to locked threads, maybe sorted into categories.  But it always seems like too much work.


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 18, 2006)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I've toyed with the idea of compiling a list of links to locked threads, maybe sorted into categories.  But it always seems like too much work.




Depends.  Is there any way to Search for locked threads?


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 18, 2006)

What I like is the irony that this thread started with Cheiromancer confessing a guilty pleasure to the rest of us.   

-Dave


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 18, 2006)

Next subject: The allure of dead threads.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 18, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> Is there any way to Search for locked threads?




Not that I know of.  I was just going to go through the pages in reverse order, keeping an eye out for the little "locked" icons on the left column.  Keep a text file open to copy-paste thread titles into (along with the shortcuts).  Edit the file so that I could post it in the [ url = thread address ] Thread Name [ /url] format.  Etc..

But, besides being a lot of work, I thought it might be a bit disrespectful to the powers that be.  One of the reasons for locking a thread would be to make it slide into oblivion.  Making a list would flout that purpose.  But it's not like the threads were deleted- they are still accessible to anyone who wants to go back enough pages.  And seeing what kind of threads get locked might have an educational (as well as an entertainment) value.  Dunno.



			
				DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> What I like is the irony that this thread started with Cheiromancer confessing a guilty pleasure to the rest of us.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 19, 2006)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Edit the file so that I could post it in the [ url = thread address ] Thread Name [ /url] format.  Etc..




For what it's worth, you can use fewer characters using the [thread=98765]Thread Name[/thread] tags, rather than [url=http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=98765]Thread Name[/url].

-Hyp.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, you can use fewer characters using the [thread=98765]Thread Name[/thread] tags, rather than [url=http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=98765]Thread Name[/url].
> 
> -Hyp.



 I saw someone do this about a month ago and I was in awe! I thought I was proficient in this codestuff!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 19, 2006)

How do you know what the thread number is?  What is the number of this thread, for instance?


----------



## Dog Moon (Jun 19, 2006)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> How do you know what the thread number is?  What is the number of this thread, for instance?




If you were to copy/paste the link of this thread somewhere, it would be http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=145242
The number is at the very end: 145242.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 21, 2006)

I must confess, I had to read the other locked thread on this page and then go seek out the thread it was about (which isn't locked YET).      I'm a sick, sick man.


----------



## Nyaricus (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm a bit of a gossip hound, so I love locked threads.

I'm also a professed Thread Necromancer, and have been called on it in House Rules numerous times 

I'm also a sick, sick man; Mummy Rot to be specific


----------

